# Peter Rowell has gone missing



## Geri (Mar 30, 2011)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...senter_Peter_Rowell_Missing_After_Bereavement

I'll never forget what he said about Princess Diana. 

Hope he turns up soon.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 30, 2011)

Poor man, hope he turns up safe and well.

What did he say about Princess Di?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 30, 2011)

Very mournful and _dignified_ news piece after her death, then you heard him in the background going "She had huge knockers".


----------



## Dan U (Mar 30, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Very mournful and _dignified_ news piece after her death, then you heard him in the background going "She had huge knockers".


----------



## strung out (Mar 30, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Very mournful and _dignified_ news piece after her death, then you heard him in the background going "She had huge knockers".


 
i remember that, it was brilliant.

hope he turns up soon.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 30, 2011)

Phew! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-12915077


----------



## Geri (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds like he just needed a bit of space.


----------



## se5 (Apr 7, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Poor man, hope he turns up safe and well.
> 
> What did he say about Princess Di?


 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/tv-newsreader-in-scandal-over-comments-on-diana-1233233.html


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 22, 2011)

He may well have had a lot on his mind, quite apart from bereavement.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-13167215


----------



## strung out (Jun 9, 2011)

he's been charged with the rape of a girl under sixteen, as well as possessing and making indecent images of children...


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 9, 2011)

Dave Barrett was miles better anyway.


----------



## Geri (Jun 9, 2011)

Blimey. That's all I can say.


----------

